# acrylic aquariums...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

The LFS where I live quit carrying acrylic tanks,just when I was getting ready to start looking at getting one.They said they are having trouble getting them.Does anyone know a good place to find them that will also ship?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

If I were you, look in the paper for someone selling a used acrylic aquarium. Or even a paper from an area near you. Order one on line is bad because for one most sites that carry them have like so called "high end, or display type tanks" just a bs way to charge more for them. And also shipping on something that size is crazy.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Try posting this in the equipment section, you might find the proper traffic you are looking for


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the input...I'll re-post this in the equipment section.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to equipment


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Try goin to a an acrylic place they can custom build anything. Thats were I went to get my wet/dry filter and my friend had a 200g built.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You have so many options.. Local advertisments, Buy and Sell forum, eBay.. and if worse comes to worse. You can check the Equiopment forum and have members help you build your own tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

www.aquartaquariums.com


----------

